# fast 50 meters "target shooting"



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

tested a fine new bandset for 10 mm steel balls:
Black TB, 25mm to 10mm; 25 cm length, two layers per side. 
370 fps, very good accuracy - but only 80 shots before tearing







(a bit less, I know... but I will use the little warm summer weeks for a bit of speed experience...!)
Often the ammo flights a bit to the right side ( I hold the slingshot in my right hand and shoot sideways) when the speed is higher than 350 fps. Not so this set.

This is a (my) typical test shooting (uncut) for this kind of bands:






Best regards
Torsten


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shooting there! i didnt see that can in the tree untill u hit it hahahaha, john


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice man, you got me hooked on butterfly style. I'm quite liking 22mm to 16mm and 29cm long double theraband black at the moment. I've been tryin out gold also but haven't found anything that works for me yet


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

-SRS-45- said:


> I'm quite liking 22mm to 16mm and 29cm long double theraband black at the moment.


What kind of ammo size do you shoot with this setup? Seems like a good target band for 1/2 inch steel.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! this is what it is all about.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

I just use one set up for all tbh. So it goes from 7/16 lead, 7/16 steel, 3/8 lead, 3/8 steel and at the very bottom is 14mm clay (approx 3.4g). Though with this set up the clay happily smashes a hole through a bucket at 20meters, I've not tried it on anything else, obvioulsy it explodes on impact though so doesn't go through the other side.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing shooting ... very well done, indeed! I suppose one of the first rules is that to be able to reliably hit your target, you first need to be able to see it. At that distance, I do not think I would even be able to see a can! In the video, I imagine you holding up a can in your hand ... heck, I would not see it!!! Very, very impressive.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great shooting!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, really a good shooting!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely great shooting , .......unmatched , I guess





















!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Torsten,

thanks for the video.

The set seems to be fine for 10mm balls and your shooting is great.

I'm just testing teared 24x12x390mm TB black set to 24x10x260mm for 9.2mm steel balls. Works fine and I shot 230 balls before tearing.

Best regards from Phil


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting ...


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Shot every day these past ten days from 50 meters to a 15x15cm spot.
A bit easier than beer cans.
Who knows, accuracy will increase soon.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Torsen, is the ammo trajectory flat or rainbow?


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

rainbow of course


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A flat rainbow!!!









It is, in my opinion, fantastic, how directly I can aim the can! Not so much holding over the target. It is much harder for me to hit my target with normal target bands at these distances. Cause I`m not very talented in judging the right height when it is necessary to aim much over the target








(Sorry for my poor English...)

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

impressive!


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

torsten said:


> A flat rainbow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haben Sie kiene angst. Dein Englishe ist besser dann mein Deutsch. Ich war in America geborren aber meine GrosseEltern war von Pirmasens. (Ein wenig sud von Kiaserslautern). Alles gut. Bis spater.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Tom in Kingman AZ said:


> Haben Sie kiene angst. Dein Englishe ist besser dann mein Deutsch. Ich war in America geborren aber meine GrosseEltern war von Pirmasens. (Ein wenig sud von Kiaserslautern). Alles gut. Bis spater.


Your German is better than my English!!
Thanks for your encouragement!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried this out, I think I was tying the bands too tightly, broke at the connection very quickly.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

hello mr torsten. some fine shooting there. can you tell me how you aim with a slingshot?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> I tried this out, I think I was tying the bands too tightly, broke at the connection very quickly.


Hello Mr. Joel,

the bandlife is here max. 80 shots. I made only 3 sets of this, 2 started to tear after around 50 shots and last maybe 10-15 after the first tearing.

The speed was not enough for me (long range shooting) so I tapered the next 10mm steelball speed sets a bit more. More speed, but less bandlife!
These are definitely no target bands!! It`s only worth shooting this stuff for speed junkies









For target shooting I use a 3:2 or 4:3 tapering ratio - far more shots are possible!!
Too much speed is senseless (for me) for target shooting up to a range of around 30-40 meters/yards.
Beyond that range, or for hunting, more speed makes sense for me.

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Why not select a heavier bullet instead of burning up your bands for hunting? I guess if you don't mind making a lot of bands, it's fine. Granted, TBBL seems easier to work with than thicker rubber, so making more bands may not be such an issue. I've been working with it lately, but I need to sort out the premature tearing issue, I'm getting less shots than you.


----------

